# Solucion para placa madre M755LMR de PcChips va lenta.



## Mandrake (Jun 30, 2010)

Quiero compartir no solamente para este foro, tambien para los foristas externos que quieren esta respuesta.

Me regalaron un computador, que tenia esta placa de PcChips, luego de revisarla, verificar el correcto conexinado e instalarle Win2K, le realice unas pruebas de harware con los programas SisID y Everest; los resultados del rendimiento eran bajos a pesar de que su procesador era un Celeron de 900 MHz, la puntuacion obtenida en multimedia, era de 300 (yo pienso que es MHz), ni hablar de la tasa de trasferencia de las memorias Dimm y cache L1, que eran bajas.

Busque informacion sobre la placa en la pagina del fabricante, y luego de compararla con las placas M756Lxx, M757Lxx y M758Lxx, descargue los bios de esas placas y reprograme la bios de la M755LMR con cada una de esas. Realizando de nuevo las pruebas de hardware cada vez que era reprogramada la bios.
La bios que me dio los mejores resultados, fue la _*M757LT*_: ahora en la prueba de SisID da como resultado 600Mhz en multimedia, esa es la interpretacion que yo le doy; y las tasas de transferencia (Dimm y cache L1) tambien se han incrementado, en un 100%; la cache L2 de esta placa, fue el unico resultado que no presento cambios.

La bios la pueden encontrar en:

PcChips

Donde dice:                  Descargas                 Búsqueda, llenas los datos asi:

_Categoría de  producto_
_Motherboard_
_Socket 370_

_Modelo_
_M757LT_

_Version_
_V1.3_

Y click en enviar, espera que cargue la pagina, haz scroll abajo hasta que encuentre:

_Nombre  del BIOS_ _BIOS  for M757LT(PCB:V1.3)_

En esta seccion encuentras la imagen del bios, el programa para grabar la bios y las instrucciones para hacerlo, en formato PDF.

Recuerden que esto es para aquellas placas M755*LMR* (*L*an *M*odem *R*eady).


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 3, 2010)

Tengo una placa PC chips M755LMR, y la verdad no me va tan lenta teniendo en cuenta que es ya bastante vieja, le logre instalar XP pero amigos debemos tener muy en cuenta que pc chips es mala marca en cuanto a rendimiento se refiere, ps hasta las nuevas fallan, tengo una placa pc chips de procesador amd athlon xp 2.16Ghz y la bios siempre se resea al apagarlo, y con pila nueva, concluyendo que pc chips es una marca destinada como a hogares de medio bajo rendimiento


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 3, 2010)

Personalmente me gusta comprobar el rendimiento de una computadora  cuando la utilizo, siempre lo he practicado; desde el primer pentium de  100MHz que consegui.



DavidFelipe dijo:


> Tengo una placa PC chips M755LMR, y la verdad no me va tan lenta teniendo en cuenta que es ya bastante vieja, le logre instalar XP . . .



Gracias David por su comentario, lo felicito porque su PC no tiene problemas, el tema lo abri porque en internet si existe esa pregunta y no tenian una respuesta satisfactoria.

   No creo que la placa sea buena o mala; yo pienso que las boards estan mal programadas. Subo como prueba de esa afirmacion, estas dos instantaneas del rendimiento del procesador:

*Recuerde que es la misma placa, pero programada con la informacion (bios) de otra.



_*Rendimiento de la placa M755LMR, con la bios flasheada M755 (original).*_





*Rendimiento de la placa M755LMR, con la bios flasheada M757.*
 


Como puede observar    a Salmita Hayek , si compara los resultados (Your Computer > CPU/MMX), vera que se obtiene una notable mejoria del sistema en multimedia. En las pruebas del Everest tambien se evidencia un aumento del rendimiento, en las pruebas de *memoria de cache*.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 3, 2010)

Me podrias mandar el link de la bios reprogramada+ me interesa subirle el rendimiento, a la placa mencionada, pues la verdad es q es lenta incluso una intel con procesador inferior, un pentium III pero a 330 Mhz es mas rapida, entonces me interesa, y me interesan tus pruebas, y haber como le podriamos hacer para un buen modding de mi otra pc chips con el amd athlon xp a 2.16 ghz te doy el modelo es una M863G 5.1

Que pena ya vi el link gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 3, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> . . . le logre instalar XP pero amigos debemos tener muy en cuenta que pc chips es mala marca en cuanto a rendimiento se refiere . . .



Para que win*O** XP funcione sin problemas, debe tener minimo 256MB de ram.
Actualmente uso a manceba en la misma particion: win*O** 98, 2K y XP.



DavidFelipe dijo:


> . . . tengo una placa pc  chips de procesador amd athlon xp 2.16Ghz y la bios siempre se resea al  apagarlo, y con pila nueva . . .



Yo tambien tengo ese problema y la causa probable es que no esta usando una fuente ATX.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2010)

el  programa similar al SisID y Everest en Debian es el lshw-gtk
para instalarlo en consola de rot    #aptitude install lshw-gtk 
o  #apt-get install lshw-gtk 
eso les dará toda la info del sistema completo 
para ejecutar el programa solo  lshw-gtk en la consola y hualaaaa  o sino  también  sale en la barra de menú 
en  linux también se puede ,es por si alguno tiene  o usa linux y también quiere saber esos datos 
saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 3, 2010)

> Yo tambien tengo ese problema y la causa probable es que no esta usando una fuente ATX.


No amigo, es una ATX de 500W el equipo funciona y cuand se apaga se resea tdo


----------



## mcrven (Oct 3, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> No amigo, es una ATX de 500W el equipo funciona y cuand se apaga se resea tdo



En la 755 hay un jumper (JP3) de tres pines. El pin 1 es masa de la MB, el pin 2 es la conexión que va al CMOS y el pin 3, viene desde el positivo (+) de la pila de soporte a través de un diodo tipo 1n4148 y, a la vez, está conectado a un pequeño capacitor tipo SMD que, por el otro contacto es llevado a masa. Ese capacitor suele entrar en fuga y, si esta es alta, descarga la pila rápidamente; si es leve, no permite que el capacitor actúe como tal, cediendo energía brevemente, mientras el nivel de 5V aplicado por la fuente desciende al nivel de la pila. Esto último sucede al apagar la PC y por ello, la CMOS logra resetearse.

No tengo a la mano notas que me permitan indicarles el número del capacitor ni del diodo siquiera, pero pueden rastrearlo con el multímetro en continuidad.

Ese capacitor debe ser retirado de la placa y sustituido por uno de 1µF/10 V nuevo. También puede sustituirse con uno de mayor capacidad ya que no es de valor crítico (no mayor de 5µF).

Lamento no tener una fotografía de la placa. En todo caso, si alguien se atreve a tomarla con características de macro-foto, solo del área cercana a JP3, les podría indicar cual es el capacitor.

Solo armense de paciencia y afinen la puntería, todo es de mucha miniaturización. El remplazo no se verá muy elegante allí pero, funcionará.

Saludos:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2010)

excelente dato mcrven ,muchas gracias lo recordare para futuras reparaciones 
su majestad saluda


----------



## mcrven (Oct 5, 2010)

Les comento que ya desempolvé la información respectiva al diodo y al capacitor indicados en mi post anterior, referente al circuito de back-up de las placas PcChips. Digo de las placas PcChips, puesto que, en todas las que he revisado, aparecen los mismos jumpers para las mismas funciones y con los mismos números. Así mismo la denominación de los conectores y slots.

En fin, el diodo que viene desde la pila de back-up hasta el pin 3 del JP3 es el D21 y el capacitor citado en el post anterior es el C21. Este último debe se retirado de la placa y sustituirse.

Espero les sea de utilidad la información, a fin de que ese molesto reseteo del CMOS, no continúe.

Saludos:


----------



## santogreen (Mar 23, 2011)

Hace unos dias configure una board M755 LMR Y Probé actualiar la bios con la de la M757LT, la verdad modifica bastante el comportamiento de la Board; lo MALO es que se pierde un slot PCI ya que la m757lt solo posee Uno y la M755LMR tiene Dos.... tambinen en ocaciones renocer el procesador como SLOT A y no como Socket 370, pero esto ultimo no interfiere mucho...


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 23, 2011)

Si para usted eso es un problema, vuelva a flashear la bios original y continue usando el computador a velocidad Lentium.



santogreen dijo:


> . . . lo MALO es que se pierde un slot PCI ya que la m757lt solo posee Uno y la M755LMR tiene Dos . . .



Yo intente la prueba de los puertos PCI con diferentes tarjetas y el Win*O** las identifica sin problemas.



santogreen dijo:


> . . . el procesador como SLOT A y no como Socket 370 . . .



Por esa razon la board tiene mejor rendimiento, aunque este usando un Celeron de socket 370.


----------



## santogreen (Mar 24, 2011)

En esta Board instale un win xp sp4 con un procesador PIII de 933mhz y 512mb de ram, ya comprobé flashear la bios con los diferentes Bios y SI la M757 es la de mejor velocidad procesador y lectura de memoria; ahora mi pregunta es si con esta bios aceptara un celeron socket 370 de 1.4, estuve leyendo la actualización y dice Soporte a CPU Celeron tualatin, alguno a intentado o tiene un procesador de estos en esta board?


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 24, 2011)

santogreen dijo:


> . . . ahora mi  pregunta es si con esta bios aceptara un celeron socket 370 de 1.4 . . .



La bios del M757 que usted consiguio en la web de PcChips: puede reconocer los procesadores para socket 370; con factor multiplicador desde 3 hasta 16; y FSB de 66MHz, 100MHz y 133MHz.



santogreen dijo:


> . . . alguno a intentado o tiene un procesador de estos en esta board?



Esa pregunta es dificil de responder, porque este tema aun es nuevo y pocas personas han participado.


----------



## josephjoecastle (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola a todos... ando trabajando en una de estas boards... en el setup dice q es la versión 1.21.04, la primera pregunta va... ¿si hago la actualización de Bios, pierdo algunas de las funciones de la board, por ejemplo sonido, o uno de los slots pci...? 
la segunda¿con el multipicador de CPU PnP Setup no puedo incrementar la velocidad del procesador?
la tercera: tengo una PC133 de 512mb, una PC133 de 256mb, y dos PC 100 de 32mb... si coloco la de 512 la board no me la identifica así este sola o acompañada, mientras la combinación entre las otras si es posible, ¿algún consejo?
la cuarta: si mi caja trae un display contador de la mano de un switch de "turbo" ¿puedo conectar eso en alguna parte de mi board?
la quinta: ¿conocen un s.o. Win Xp o algo modficado q pueda estar en un HDD de 2 Gigas, y se le pueda colocar softwares portables?

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2011)

Primero tendrias que hacer una copia de la bios actual, porque si lactualizacón falla lo que perderas sera tosa la placa

Deja la velocidad como esta si no levantara temperatura, y se te colgara a cada rato, el tema de las memorias es asi algunas te las toma otras no, la que no te la toma nada que hacer, salvo que la cambies por otra de la misma capacidad pero diferente

Si te referis al display doble de 7 segmentos? eso no mide nada se seteaba simplemente para que de el valor de velocidad standard y  que cambiara al pasar al modo turbo, de echo esas placas ya no trabajan de esa forma

Si microsof lanzo un xp para máquinas antiguas de pocos recursos, no recuerdo el nombre pero entra al site de microsoft y alli veras cual es o preguntales a tu distribuidor de microsoft local


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 20, 2011)

josephjoecastle dijo:


> . . . ¿si hago la actualización de Bios, pierdo algunas de las funciones de la board, por ejemplo sonido, o uno de los slots pci...? . . .



NO, solo perdera la virginidad para realizar transplantes de bios extremos.



josephjoecastle dijo:


> . . . ¿con el multipicador de CPU PnP Setup no puedo incrementar la velocidad del procesador? . . .



NO, los procesadores utilizados por esta placa: son de MULTIPLICADOR FIJO.



josephjoecastle dijo:


> . . . si coloco la de 512 la board no me la identifica así este sola o acompañada, mientras la combinación entre las otras si es posible, ¿algún consejo? . . .



Yo uso una sola DIMM de 512 MB, conectada en la segunda bahia. Otras causas para que la DIMM no funcione:



El modulo esta dañado.
El modulo no es apto para clones.
La FSB del bios esta configurada en 66MHz; cambiela a 100MHz o 133MHz.



josephjoecastle dijo:


> . . . si mi caja trae un display contador de la mano de un switch de "turbo" ¿puedo conectar eso en alguna parte de mi board? . . .



El display utilicelo para cualquier otra cosa que se le ocurra.
El interruptor de turbo puede utilizarlo como: interruptor de reset o interrupter de power.



josephjoecastle dijo:


> . . . ¿conocen un s.o. Win Xp o algo modficado q pueda estar en un HDD de 2 Gigas, y se le pueda colocar softwares portables? . . .



2 GBytes son poco para WinXP, mejor intente con algun linux:



Back | track.
Slitaz.
Wifislax.
etc, etc . . .


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 20, 2011)

Y como saber cual con cual flashear
por ejemplo pcchip p25g ver 1.0


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 20, 2011)

Muy interesante el ejercicio de usar el BIOS de otros modelos parecidos para lograr ganancias marginales en velocidades ya de por sí minúsculas, lo que no deja de ser un hallazgo plausible.

Tal vez lo que falta en este ejercicio del creador del post, es incluir una advertencia acorde del tipo:
*Lo que van a ver a continuación es una salvajada que no se sostiene bajo criterios técnicos serios
y es acorde a aventuras para exprimir hardware.
Ud no lo haga, un error en esta tarea terminará con su motherboard*​
La razón de tal aclaración cumpliría la función de evitar que el lector NO ENTRENADO relativice el tema como si fuera una tarea que la hace cualquier persona que no tiene nada que hacer.
Aplaudo la divulgación del conocimiento, lo que no aplaudo es la falta de responsabilidad social.
Hay miles de recetas para armar explosivos en la red, pero en esos casos el peligro no se ignora ( el usuario no desconoce que significa un explosivo), en el caso de flasheo de un BIOS se ignora y es necesario que el que brinda la receta brinde criteriosamente las advertencias y no banalice (del verbo banalizar) los peligros.
No hacer esto es contribuir a la generación de médicos brujos.

Mis felicitaciones para el aventurero amigo, pero creo firmemente que de nada sirve obtener esos números si después en el sistema operativo una simple omisón de optimización del mismo tira por tierra con esas ganancias.
Soy de los que optimizan muy finamente las instalaciones para sacar el máximo provecho del hardware y podríamos tener miles de posts parecidos a el sonido valvular vs sonido transistor.

Si el post lo leemos como una curiosidad muy "valiente" es para aplaudir de pié
Si el post lo vemos como una vía de obtener mejores resultados del hardware diría que es una receta de médico brujo.
Si el post lo leemos como la primera vía de un total de mas procedimientos a cumplimentar para que sea una solución coherente, diría que apunta en la dirección correcta.

Permítame una correción:


> Recuerden que esto es para aquellas placas M755LMR (Lan Modem Ready)


En realidad sería *L*an *M*odem *R*iser(card), estos mother poseían un pequeño slot AMR para una Raiser Card que podía llevar una placa (AMR, audio modem raiser) de sonido, o lo que era mas común, un modem en una placa muy pequeña, era una especificación de Intel de aquellos años (1998).


----------



## pandacba (Jun 21, 2011)

Como siempre mandrake no aportando nada de nada y tratando mal a los foristas ya por hacerte el vivo tu viste tu parte pero parece que no escarmientas.................

Por otro lado si hay un xp que puede corren en máquinas antiguas, 

Esta disponible desde el 2006, leer aqui


----------



## panama1974 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bueno , viendo este tema , recuerdo que mi hermana tenia una pentium 2 de 350 mgz y s ele intalo windows xp y trabaja muy bien y solo tenia una memoria de 128 mgas y una de 256 mgas y corria bien , antes se le tenia windows 98 .salu2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2011)

panama1974 dijo:


> Bueno , viendo este tema , recuerdo que mi hermana tenia una pentium 2 de 350 mgz y s ele intalo windows xp y trabaja muy bien y solo tenia una memoria de 128 mgas y una de 256 mgas y corria bien , antes se le tenia windows 98 .salu2.


 


El *XP Leonic* o mejor el *XP Suricata* andan muy bien en esas maquinitas


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 22, 2011)

pandacba, cuando critique a alguien mirese en un espejo primero y piense: Sera que por fin, pandacba podra ayudar a arreglar un amplificador, sin  que sea necesario postear mas de 130 mensajes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problema-amplificador-57390/#post505518



pandacba dijo:


> Como siempre mandrake no aportando nada de nada . . .



¿Y ese es su gran aporte?, usted ya parece un MP3 rayado; repitiendo el mismo comentario en los temas que yo participo, cambie el repertorio que su mensaje tampoco aporta al tema.



pandacba dijo:


> . . . Primero tendrias que hacer una copia de la bios actual, porque si lactualizacón falla lo que perderas sera tosa la placa . . .



Lea detalladamente el primer mensaje:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/solucion-placa-madre-m755lmr-pcchips-lenta-39401/#post323928.



pandacba dijo:


> . . . Deja la velocidad como esta si no levantara temperatura . . .



Yo hice la prueba con varios bios y el mejor resultado lo obtuve con la bios del M757; el procesador NO se sobrecalienta.

Entonces le pregunto: ¿por que habla de algo que a usted le da miedo realizar?. 



pandacba dijo:


> . . . entra al site de microsoft y alli veras cual es _*o preguntales a tu distribuidor de microsoft*_ local



Su mejor idea es que compre (o piratie) un costoso programa, para intalar en una sola PC obsoleta.
Si usted no lo sabia, existe el software libre para computadores viejos, que pueden ejecutar programas actuales de WinXP.

A la placa M755 que fue flasheada con la bios M757:


 Funciona sin problemas.
 Usa el S.O. WinXP.
 Usa 512 MBytes de ram.
 Usa un disco duro de 20 GBytes.
 
Recuerde pandacba, cuando critique a alguien mirese en un espejo primero.


----------



## fas0 (Jun 22, 2011)

OFF. el muerto se ríe del degollado, hablando tratar mal a los foristas, ja.. que ironía. En fin.

ON. lo mejor es instalarle lo maximo que soporte de memoria, un windows desatendido o alguna distro de Ubuntu y listo... mas no se le puede pedir a esa maquina, mas que es un celeron.. que tenian memoria recortada.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 22, 2011)

pandacba dijo: Ver Mensaje

    Como siempre mandrake no aportando nada de nada . . .

¿Y ese es su gran aporte?, usted ya parece un MP3 rayado; repitiendo el mismo comentario en los temas que yo participo, cambie el repertorio que su mensaje tampoco aporta al tema.
Que honda de mi pregunta de la placa madre p25g?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 23, 2011)

*SERGIOD*, puedes bajar desde el siguiente link el BIOS que vá  para esa placa
http://www.pcchips.com.tw/PCCWebSit...e.aspx?catid=1&driverid=1129&areaid=2&LanID=0
Que es la versión R1.0D del 22/06/2005

*La calidad de la respuesta está en relación directa con la calidad de la pregunta*​


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 24, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Y como saber cual con cual flashear
> por ejemplo pcchip p25g ver 1.0





SERGIOD dijo:


> . . . Que honda de mi pregunta de la placa madre p25g?



sergiod, la informacion del site de PCCHIPS esta organizada y tiene que buscarla de la siguiente forma:
 Donde dice:                  Descargas                 Búsqueda, llene los datos asi:

_Categoría de  producto_ 

_Motherboard: Seleccione el tipo de socket usado por el procesador.
_
 _Modelo: Seleccione el modelo de la placa.
_
 _Version: Seleccione el numero de version que esta impresa en la placa._
Click en enviar.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 28, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> sergiod, la informacion del site de PCCHIPS esta organizada y tiene que buscarla de la siguiente forma:
> 
> Donde dice:                  Descargas                 Búsqueda, llene los datos asi:
> 
> ...



Gracias Mandrake pero revise la fecha del bios y es la misma a la de la actualizacion a siesque ahi queda por lo del desempeño le instale denuevo el sistema y corre mucho mejor


----------



## santogreen (Jul 23, 2011)

hey..buenas pues comento que la placa m755lmr que poseo y flashee el bios con la del m757...es estable..pero en ocaciones se "freezea" jajaja, se congela sin consecuente alguno, sin estar al máximo el uso del procesador, ni ejecutando algún programa en especifico... es espontaneo y fortuito, aun así si deseas cacharrear esa MB, flashiarla es razonable; si la necesitas para un trabajo básico déjala tal y como la mando el fabricante con la Bios determinada.


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 17, 2011)

santogreen dijo:


> . . . flashee el bios con la del m757...es estable..pero en ocaciones se "freezea" jajaja, se congela . . .



¿Santogreen, cuales son las caracteristicas del: procesador, memoria y sistema operativo; que utiliza en la board?.

Si utiliza Win2K o WinXP, NO instale los controladores IDE y AGP de SIS.
Los drivers de WinXP funcionan bien y sin problema en las boards de Pcchips.


----------



## santogreen (Ago 18, 2011)

el procesador es un pentium III de 933 mhz 
(la board soporta hasta de 1ghz con alimentacion AT yo lo probé, en teoria soporta los TUALATIN con alimentacion ATX) 
la memoria es dimm de 256mb X2, 512mb en total a 133mhz 
S.O un xp Sp2 y dos discos duros uno de 40gb y otro de 10gb,
los Controladores IDE son los de windows y los de video si son los de SIS, ya que esta board no posee ni AGP ni mucho menos PCIe 
Y por no decir mas esta es la citada board ...http://www.imagengratis.org/images/dsc07384.jpg


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 18, 2011)

santogreen dijo:


> . . . y los de video si son los de SIS . . .



Si descargo el driver de video SIS630 de la pagina de SIS, encontrara en el archivo comprimido una carpeta llamada *AGP*. El driver de esa carpeta se instala automaticamente, al ejecutar el setup del driver de video SIS630.

Primero tenia que borrar la carpeta AGP, y despues ejecutar el setup de la tarjeta de video.

Aca dejo un instantanea de todas las arandelas que le instale al WinXP.


----------

